# Inside Storage



## ndtiger (Feb 17, 2005)

Looking at the floor plans for the 21RS and 23RS all the clothing storage I see is the ward at the rear bunks. Is this all the storage areas for clothes? If yes, than what do you guy's do with all your clothes?

Thanks


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure how old your kids are, but we have a 6 & 10 year old. The smallest sleeps in the top bunk of our 21rs. Since he take's up 1/5 of the bed, we installed a spring loaded closet pole at the foot end (near small window). Since my kids are small enough, we fold the clothes on hangers and they do not interfere with the bedding. Just a thought...

Jose


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Jose, I like that solution!


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

The 23 RS has a nice-sized wardrobe cabinet. It also has a cabinet/nightstand next to the front queen bed with a cabinet mounted above. Also, there is a large storage area with a hinged lid under the front queen bed.

We also found that the storage space under the dinette seats was useful for storing things.

Remember, too, that the 23 RS has the front pass-through storage area, which really comes in handy. I believe that the models that have the bicycle storage doors (21RS and 25RSS) do not have the pass through.

I've never camped in a 21, but I can tell you that the 23 has plenty of room for clothes storage.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi, I think my kids are a little older but even when they were little and we had the class-C motorhome we handled the clothes like this. Everyone has their own gym/duffle bag and all clothes for the trip go to it. Dirty clothes are put in the net hamper or a trash bag that goes in the tub. When not in use all duffle bags are stored under the bunks or on top after the beds are made. Basically we live out of the duffle bags during the trip and the only thing that gets hung in the closets are jackets, this gives us plenty of room. Kirk


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

When we had our 26RS, I took the measurements under the sofa and purchased plastic storage bins that fit underneath. I put them under the sofa without the tops on them, and put non-slip material underneath. This allowed us to put our clothes there, without them sliding around. The kids used the closets by the bunks.


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

When we had our 26RS, I took the measurements under the sofa and purchased plastic storage bins that fit underneath. >>>>

We are getting an 02 26RS, is that normal storage under the couch (like under the dinnette seats, lifting up the cushion?


----------

